# After 2 years & 3 losses, tentatively announcing my BFP



## sequeena

I am in absolute shock. I have been in crown court all week giving evidence against the man who sexually abused me for 10 years and today I get the most amazing news.

I am pregnant for the 4th time and I want it to stick so bad!! I am so so happy :cloud9:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/004-10.jpg

Came up within seconds!


----------



## StephBord

Congrats! :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both, I am in amazement :blush:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to you Sequeena, what a great early Christmas present! And a truly positive test!!!  

Lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats **sticky dust**


----------



## sequeena

My first thought was 'faulty test' but it can't be, it's too strong :wacko:
99p tests are AWESOME!!


----------



## Shey

Yay Sequeena! Congrats girlie! have a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you all so much :) I really hope this is my sticky bun!!


----------



## Scamp

Huge congrats hun :happydance::hugs::hugs:
Lots and lots of sticky :dust:
xx


----------



## amethyst77

OMG I am so thrilled to see your :bfp:
Congrats to you and wishing you a H&H 9 months :) :)
xx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks so much amethyst now it's your turn!!!


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun they are lovely lines xxx


----------



## Dazed

Whoo hoo. Thats great!


----------



## sequeena

Aren't they just!! I love my lines... gonna pee on another 10 I think!


----------



## Dazed

Those lines are definately the start of a sticky bean!


----------



## grandbleu

SWEET! very dark lines indeed...hope you have a wonderfully stick 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## rtracey80

ah thought i recognized the name from a few pet forums x wow congratulations sarah thats great news x


----------



## sequeena

Thank you thank you thank you :D


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## CCWife42

Congrats and good luck to you!


----------



## xCorkettex

Congratulations! Heres to a H&H 9 months x


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance: Sticky dust to you hun! :dust: I love your dark lines!! Looks VERY promising!! :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

More proof :haha:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg


----------



## louise1302

what a cracking set of lines congrats sweetie xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you I'm so in shock I feel like I'm gonna cry!


----------



## MrsPOP

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Im absolutely delighted for you lovey xxx


----------



## sequeena

MrsPOP said:


> WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im absolutely delighted for you lovey xxx


All that time I was talking to you about people being resentful of pregnant women... and there I was baking my own!


----------



## Damita

Congrats!!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations! :flower:

Heres to a H&H nine months!


----------



## pink23

omg i am so pleased foy you hunny sending you a big hug xxxx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you everyone, I'm on cloud 9 :D


----------



## MinneGirl

So thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizzk

Aw that is the best news i have heard all day! Huge congratulations! xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you! :D


----------



## Elhaym

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! Lovely dark lines on that test. :D


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both :D

This is the first pregnancy I've had where I've not had to umm and aah over tests before getting a good one. These are just in your face :D


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on your BFP!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mellofishy

Congrats!! Great looking test!!


----------



## cole2009

congrats


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COngrats


----------



## sequeena

Thank you all :D


----------



## sma1588

yay congrats....hope its a super sticky little bun


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations!! What an amazing gift in time for christmas :D loving the lines nice and dark! Sending you lots and lots of sticky dust xxx


----------



## floofymad

Wow! I'm so jealous of those lines! :haha:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

I am very very pleased with my lines, think the middle test has the line darker than the control line too :D


----------



## massacubano

sorry about the stressful week (to say the least) :hugs:

and excellent news on your :bfp: ! congrats


----------



## sequeena

Oh girl, my digi died so I took it apart.

I know you can't go by them but the lines inside are very strong. I had to invert the photo because the flash on my camera washed it out completely. I'm not digging through my bin to get another photo :haha:

[IMG]https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/001-23.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Hun you deserve this x x.


----------



## sequeena

pink_bow said:


> Congrats Hun you deserve this x x.

Thank you so much lovely :hugs: How are you? xx


----------



## v2007

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/371/371469vj5rlrcva4.gif

V xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you v2007 :D


----------



## daisy74

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/63/63723gj09ej3dm3.gif


----------



## sequeena

Thank you!! I'm still finding it hard to take in :haha:


----------



## sma1588

wow ure almost 6 weeks already omg!!!!!! ure going to have ure LO in ure arms before u know it


----------



## sequeena

sma1588 said:


> wow ure almost 6 weeks already omg!!!!!! ure going to have ure LO in ure arms before u know it

:hugs: thank you so much hun it's flown!! I can't believe it!
It's your turn now I'll keep your seat warm in first tri :hugs:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
xxx
​


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## slb80

I know i have told you already in another thread but huge congrats, I am so happy for you xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you so much everyone!! :D


----------



## JJay

Congratulations! So pleased you will be headed back to the pregnancy section, see you there soon xx


----------



## PR&TR13

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you all so much. I'm 7 weeks now I can't believe it!!


----------

